# negative!



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hello ive had a negative today started feeling crap from sunday,had a lot off brown spotting then it was red blood yesterday,so i had my crying day yesterday.
I had med fet this time and was ok untill weekend had light spotting on day 5,6,7.Then nothing thought it was going to be ok .Last time had ivf and bleed all the way through 2ww and did positive but m/c,it just goes to show you never now if has worked or not.
Keeping myself busy doing housework dh been doing it they dont do the same(bless him).
Back to work tomorrow not looking forward to it,girl at work 3 months preggers,shes 20 it was a "accident".(dont mean to sound bitter,but sometimes it just f***s me off)!!!. 
Phoned clinic they said to ring about october to start again we have 2 frosties,but think we will go again in january as we had ivf last oct and i m/c 3 days before xmas.
thanks for letting me ramble on 
      love sarah c xx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Sarah

Im so sorry that things havent worked for you, please take care and know that we are all here for you.

Love Nic xx


----------



## Odie (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi Sarah

So sorry that it didn't work this time  - take care of yourself and as Nic says we are all here for you.

Odie
xxxxx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

I'm sorry to say that I also tested negative on Sunday.  And I had to visit by in-laws who gave birth at the weekend!! Naturally overjoyed for them - their second  but all the same it's hard going.  It was my second clomid cycle, we start IVF in Sept.  I was really hoping we could avoid IVF...
Anyway, I'm just writing this post so you know you are not alone because when I read yours that's how I felt.  Its a bitter blow but somehow we must go on.  My consolation is that I do feel positive it will happen sometime and when it does, this new human being will be so loved and cherished,

Take care of yourself and better luck next time.

Ann


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Sarah,

Don't blame you for feeling F'd off - IVF is so unfair and the disappointment hits hard.

We also had a neg. after a FET recently and are finding it very difficult to get over the disappointment. Seems to be more painful each time it fails.

Hopefully the clinic can give you an idea why you bleed in each cycle - maybe there is a clue there as to why it doesn't work.

Sending you big (((HUGS))) and hoping that you are OK for work tomorrow.

With love from,


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi sarah

just wanted to send you a big ((((((hug))))) im so sorry please know we are all here for you hun 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Sarah,

So sorry you got a BFN, hun.IVF is so,so hard.

Take care
Love Em


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Sarah

I am really sorry you got a -ve this time.  I hope you find the strength to continue with this rollercoaster to achieve your dream of one day becoming a mummy!

Sending you lots of love and cuddles

Lulu xx


----------

